# As promised pictures of the finished project



## GaSawmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

So here it is all said and done. The Poly really made the grain pop its hard to see in some of the pictures but you saw the rays in the pictures in the "latest project" thread so you can imagine. There are two lights mounted in the top and wired through the rear right leg. Great looking piece I think and its total cost was only $51 when I add it all up. The biggest expense was the custom cut glass. 

[attachment=22214][attachment=22215][attachment=22216][attachment=22217][attachment=22218][attachment=22219]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2013)

Damn nice piece !  - Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice  Watcha gonna put on it or in it?


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice  Watcha gonna put on it or in it?



Not quite sure yet. It may be a great excuse to build more things to put on it. All woodworkers know one good project leads to at least three more projects.


----------



## EricJS (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow. What a beautiful heirloom.


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Superb!


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice  Watcha gonna put on it or in it?



Well as for now this is whats going on it.

[attachment=22245]


----------



## BarbS (Apr 3, 2013)

That piece turned out beautifully. Nicely done!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice work and design!!!


----------



## GaSawmiller (Apr 3, 2013)

I did something new on this which I would recommend. I used dowels to join the shelves to keep a clean look and the thing is a rock.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 4, 2013)

Now that is nice. Very nice work. It sure is a different animal from the last photos you posted. The finish and the lights really made the difference. Great work.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice work! Great looking piece!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 5, 2013)

I like it!


----------

